# Stila Pro Discount??



## sandrrra (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone have the stila pro discount?? what all does it include? how long id it take to get it? thanks!!


----------



## GucciGirl (Aug 31, 2009)

I have one, its good for 2 years. It didnt take long to receive but the part that stinks is that you can only use it in store! You cant use it on the site yet. The rep said that they are working on it. But hey it was free and when they do offer it for web orders I will be ready!


----------



## sandrrra (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GucciGirl* 

 
_I have one, its good for 2 years. It didnt take long to receive but the part that stinks is that you can only use it in store! You cant use it on the site yet. The rep said that they are working on it. But hey it was free and when they do offer it for web orders I will be ready!_

 

aww that sucks, I defiantly dont have a stila store anywhere near me. hopefully they get the web thing up soon! thanks!


----------



## sandrrra (Sep 2, 2009)

actually what stores can it be used in??


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 2, 2009)

how much is the dicount and what stores?


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 2, 2009)

It's a 40% discount. I think that you can use it at Fred Segal in LA but that's the only store that I know of. 

I've always sent in my order via email to the Pro-Artist Coordinator. I've never been told that I can only use it in-store. 

I haven't ordered from them in about 6 months though, so maybe it's changed?


----------



## GucciGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Its 40% depending on your industry I think. And she is right, I just called them and they said that you can email or fax your rep at Fred Segal and they can place an order for you. All this time I have been holding this card and didnt know that. Oh well, guess im HAULING today!!!


----------

